# Connectivity Issues with Aristo's Powered Sierra Trucks -- Common?



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I just purchased a set of Aristocraft's 29107 powered trucks for their Sierra passenger cars. On both trucks, the solder point connecting the black wire to the axle receptacle is broken. So whenever some weight is applied to a truck, the black wire loses contact and power is lost. The solder for the red wire on the other side of the truck is fine. The fact that both trucks have the exact same problem is a little disconcerting. This should be a fairly simple fix, but has anyone else had this problem? I was looking to get some more to replace the trucks on some LGB passenger cars so they could have track-powered lights. Is this a common problem or did I just have bad luck?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not had a problem with connectivity on my Sierra trucks. I did have similiar problems to what you described on my streamliner trucks before converting them to battery lighting.
JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo wiring is erratic, in both quality and the actual circuit you get. Well documented on the Aristo site. Sign up, search the site, you will find certain production runs had problems. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I spoke too soon. The solder points for the red wires failed too. I don't know if the problem was the flimsy wire they used or a bad soldering job. But, with new, stronger wire and new solder, everything's working fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both!









Greg


----------

